# Bosch Router Table Plate Pattern



## Rhino (Nov 24, 2007)

Somewhat experienced woodworker (new at router tables)...have specific question...need answer pretty quickly...Finally breaking down and buying router table...[Note, not looking for a make vs. buy decision]...

1. Own a Bosch 1617evspk router combo
2. fixed base is RA1161 (plunge is ra1166)...plan on installing ra1161 in table
3. narrowed choices down to Hartville (prime path...looks good, all t-tracks, aluminum fence, HP laminate, etc.)...second path might be Rockler (however, melamine table, through holes for fence adjustment and t-routed slot in fence (but, does have aluminum plate))...plus, Hartville now has this table for $149 (free shipping with Dust collection, cam clamps for fence, etc.)...
4. Hartville can pre-drill router plate for bosch 1615 router (no option for 1617evs router); I know Rockler can pre-drill for 1617...

Question: will a pre-drilled plate for a 1615 work for a RA1161 base (using my 1617evspk router? If not, how hard is it to drill a blank phenolic plate?

Once again, I have perused every site I can find and want to make sure before committing to the Hartville...would love to move quickly on this purchase, so anybody with insight, please write back quickly...Thanks...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Rhino said:


> Somewhat experienced woodworker (new at router tables)...have specific question...need answer pretty quickly...Finally breaking down and buying router table...[Note, not looking for a make vs. buy decision]...
> 
> 1. Own a Bosch 1617evspk router combo
> 2. fixed base is RA1161 (plunge is ra1166)...plan on installing ra1161 in table
> ...


I like Hartville tools stuff a lot, but on this one I think I would spend the extra bucks for the Rockler set up. I really like their plates and like you said, you don't have to worry about driling. The Rockler fences work just fine. 

corey


----------



## atunesmith (Mar 8, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Screw hole pattern of 1615 does not = 1166 nor the 1161.
Moreover, the hole pattern for the 1166 does not = the 1160/1. 
Phenolic best drilled with 118 degree regular drills.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rhino said:


> Question: will a pre-drilled plate for a 1615 work for a RA1161 base (using my 1617evspk router? If not, how hard is it to drill a blank phenolic plate?


I just went through drilling a Bosch blank phenolic plate that I got from the BORG. CAUTION if you opt for the Bosch blank plate: It's not interchangeable with other router plates...the dimensions are different.

Here are the steps:

1. Remove the black plastic sub-base from the 1617EVS router.
2. Use it as a pattern for drilling either the (universal?) three-hole pattern that fits PC, Bosch and others, OR
3. Use the four holes by which the sub-base was fastened to the base as a pattern 
4. Drill and countersink the holes of your choice. Don't overdo it but be sure the bolt heads are just below the surface of the plate.

I used the four-hole pattern.

BIG HINT: Be cognizant of which side is up when you drill the hole for the above-table adjusting handle.

Oh, and DO NOT try to raise or lower the motor in the base without loosening the clamp. Bosch's claim of "above-table adjustment" is a bit misleading. You DO have to climb under the table to loosen the clamp. After that you can raise and lower the bit by a half inch with the T-handle but you have to go back under the table to tighten the clamp. If the adjustment is greater than a half inch, you will have to go under the table to release the secondary clamp and move the motor position to a different notch.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, since this thread is from 2007 I hope the question was resolved by now!


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Heh heh...never looked at the date. Maybe the info will help someone else.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No worries, it will Chuck.


----------

